# Good and quite fast recovery



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

OK, so here goes my edited point.

Once DP, always DP. No cure for it at all. Only thing that works is acceptance. Through acceptance you will find peace. Learn to live with it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

whatsmyname said:


> dont call it dp, because it sucks ass, call it repressed anxiety,


+ 1


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Had to edit


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

*No*


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

!


----------

